# My Perfume Collection



## trip75 (Jul 4, 2007)

This is my collection. I'm not going to name them (too many) but feel free to ask any questions about anything. My make up collection pales in comparison to my perfume so I figured I'd make this my first "show off". Enjoy and let me know what you think.


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

That's a pretty nice collection!

Here's mine (in order of when I got them):






Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl (really old, I should probably trash it)
Gucci Envy Me (I used to love it)
Ralph Lauren Romance (almost gone...gift from my boyfriend)
Britney Spears Fantasy (smells lovely, but I broke the sprayer)
Avon Mark Hello Pretty (smells pretty good)
Vera Wang Princess (I love it)
Lolita Lempicka fake from Chinatown (smells great)
L de Lolita Lempicka (smells better)
Aquolina Pink Sugar (yummy!)
Aquolina Chocolovers (mmmmm!)
Escada Sunset Heat (I LOVE this one! very summery!)
MAC MV3 (smells kinda chocolatey, I love it!)
Victoria's Secret Sexy Sparkle Vanilla Gold (a really nice vanilla scent)
Victoria's Secret Sexy Sparkle Hot Berry (smells sooo yummy, I love it!)
Nollie (never used! smells really good though.)
Lilu (never used again... but smells great)
Cotton Candy body spray from CVS (not as nice as Pink Sugar)
Lavanila Pink Grapefruit Vanilla (I love this! New fave.)
The Body Shop White Musk (free gift)

What do you think?


----------



## trip75 (Apr 17, 2008)

OOOHHHH, I like your collection! I love the Gucci Envy Me...I need to buy it.


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 20, 2008)

Oooh! I love your collections, I dont have such a big collection but Im working on it. 

Trip75 - What is the large red coloured bottle at the front? And the see through coloured bottle with the lavender desgins all over it?

Rennah - What is Britney Spears Fantasy like?


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine..I got the mirrored glass perfume tray as a present
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Andd all the perfumes I got they are all presents/gifts. I have never had to buy em..


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Irresistable Givency
Issey Miyake summer fragrance
Michael Kors
Gucci Envy me
Givency
Another Issey Miyake original
212 Sexy Carolina Herrera
Armani Mania
Cacheral
Cartier
I cant remember what the red one is called..:S
Guerlain Insolence
DKNY  Be Delcious
Shesiedo ZEN
Euphoria..Exclusive pump only from Harrods
Paco Roban
Bvlgari


----------



## melliquor (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice collections.  I will need to get mine out and take pics.  I have about 60-70 bottles.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

loool¬ no joke? Bet your spoilt for choice!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 20, 2008)

I only own one perfume. 

Gucci Envy.

I used to be a fragrance fanatic. Isn't it sad?


----------



## trip75 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Oooh! I love your collections, I dont have such a big collection but Im working on it. 

Trip75 - What is the large red coloured bottle at the front? And the see through coloured bottle with the lavender desgins all over it?

Rennah - What is Britney Spears Fantasy like?_

 
The red one is Cacharel-Amor amor 
The lavender designed one is Beyond Paradise, just in a limited edition bottle. It was actually cheaper than the regular bottle.


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 20, 2008)

You guys are great with your collections. I used up perfume pretty fast so I don't have time to collect.


----------



## Rennah (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Oooh! I love your collections, I dont have such a big collection but Im working on it. 

Trip75 - What is the large red coloured bottle at the front? And the see through coloured bottle with the lavender desgins all over it?

Rennah - What is Britney Spears Fantasy like?_

 
It smells like candy. Really nice & sweet.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

I love vera wang princess it's my fav. I also love jadore by christian dior. O and also burberry brit 

If anyone here lives in long island. PM me I'll give you a name of a perfume store that sells a lot less than retail & yes, it's real.


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh wow... up until last year I was a believer in only having one scent that was "you" but my perfume collection is slowly growing. To those of you with a lot of perfume... do you wear them all?


----------



## Rennah (May 2, 2008)

I have about 5 favorites that I use most of the time.
Depending on my mood and what I'm wearing (pink outfit... candy or flower scent like Pink Sugar or Vera Wang Princess, black... something like MV3, brown... Chocolovers!), I'll pick one of the others.

(lol, matching scents to colors... kinda silly)


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is a list of my parfume collection:

Armani: Mania
Armani: Sensi
Armani: Sensi white notes
Christina Aguilera: Christina Aguilera
Dior: J`adore
Escada: Island kiss
Escada: Magnetic beat
Escara: Magnetism
Escada: 5 bottles miniature (summer -05)
Guerlain: My isolence
Hugo Boss: Deep red
Jessica Simpson: Dessert treats (Candy, Cupcake&Dreamy)
Jean Paul Gaultier: Classique
J.Lo: Miami glow
Lancome: Hypnose
Puma: Flowing
SJP: Lovely
Vera Wang: Princess

I also have tens of parfume samples but nothing special about those


----------



## makeba (Jun 19, 2008)

i wish i could post a pic of my perfume collection! i will have to have my son do this for me but in the meantime i love perfume and wanted to give a list of them.
Armani Mania
Vera Wang
Vera Wang Princess
Chanel Gardenia fragrance
Amor Amor
White Musk By Body Shop
Pink Sugar
about 5 Escada fragrances
3 J Lowe fragrances
Lolita Lempke
i probable have more but this is a general list. i have gotten control over the years because my fragrance collection was out of control.


----------



## trip75 (Jun 19, 2008)

I love Escada's Rockin` Rio but Escada only puts their scents out for one year then discontinues them...WTF!!! It sucks.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 20, 2008)

^I LOVE Rockin' Rio too! I need to somehow track down a 3.4 of Ibiza Hippie because NOTHING tops that. 

Here's my collection. It's nothing high-end for the most part, but good stuff nonetheless. All the B&BW ones are EDT's, not body sprays. Right now I'm using DA Desire and B&BW Magnolia Blossom...so nice on these hot days.

Avon Crystal Aura
Avon Dreamlife Bouquet
Avon Exotic Beaches
Avon Little Black Dress
Avon Pink Suede
Avon Wink
Bath and Body Works Black Raspberry Vanilla
Bath and Body Works Dancing Waters
Bath and Body Works Fresh Pineapple
Bath and Body Works Japanese Cherry Blossom
Bath and Body Works Magnolia Blossom
Bath and Body Works Sensual Amber
Bath and Body Works Velvet Tuberose
Bath and Body Works Wild Honeysuckle
Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar
Escada Ibiza Hippie
Escada Island Kiss
Escada Moon Sparkle
Escada Pacific Paradise
Escada Rockin' Rio
Escada Sunset Heat
GAP Just Petals
GAP So Pink
L de Lolita Lempicka
Lancome Hypnose
mark Hello Pretty
mark Hollywood Pink
mark Wonderfleur
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Desire
Victoria's Secret Pink


----------

